# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الفرائدُ العوالي من كتاب "أدب الطلب" للشوكاني .

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* الفرائدُ العوالي من كتاب "أدب الطلب" للشوكاني .


**  قال الشوكاني _رحمه الله _ في "أدب الطلب" (ص:36) :" ..ولأمر ما ؛ جعل صلى الله عليه وسلم _ المنصف ؛ أعلم الناس ؛ ولو كان مقصراً ، فإنه أخرج الحاكم في "المستدرك" وصححه مرفوعاً :" أعرف الناس ؛ أبصرهم بالحق إذا اختلف الناس ، وإن كان مقصراً في العمل ، وإن كان يزحف على أستة "* * ، هكذا من حفظي ، فليراجع "المستدرك" ، فانظر كيف جعل _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ المنصف ؛ أعلم الناس ، وجعل ذلك هو الخصلة الموجبة للأعلميَّة ، ولم يعتبر غيرها .
*
*   وإنَّما كان أبصر الناس بالحق ؛ إذا اختلف الناس ؛ لأنه لم يكن لديه هوى ولا حمية ولا عصبية لمذهبٍ ، من المذاهب ، أو عالم من العلماء ، فصفت غريزته ؛ عن أن تتكدر بشيءٍ من ذلك ، فلم يكن له مأربٌ ، ولا مقصدٌ إلَّا مجرد معرفة ما جاء عن الشارع ، فظفر بذلك بسهولة ، من غير مشقةٍ ، ولا تعب ، لأنه موجودٌ ؛ إما في كتاب الله _وهو بين أظهرنا في المصاحف الشريفة ، مفسرٌ بتفاسير العلماء الموثوق بهم _ وإما في سنة رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ وهي أيضا موجودةٌ ".*


تنبيهٌ : هذا الحديث :" أبصر الناس بالحق .." . حديثٌ لا يصحُّ عند علماء الحديث ، ولكن معناه _أظنه_ لا غبار عليه (والله أعلم) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

".." ولإمرٍ ما ؛ جعل صلى الله عيله وسلم ، المنصف ؛ أعلم الناس ، ولو كان مقصراً ؛ فإنه أخرج الحاكم في "المستدرك" وصححه مرفوعاً :" أعرف الناس ؛ أبصرهم بالحق إذا اختلف الناس ، وإن كان مقصراً في العمل ، وإن كان يزحف على أستة "( ) ، هكذا من حفظي ، فليراجع "المستدرك" ، فانظر كيف جعل _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ المنصف ؛ أعلم الناس ، وجعل ذلك هو الخصلة الموجبة للأعلميَّة ، ولم يعتبر غيرها .
وإنما كان أبصر الناس بالحق ؛ إذا اختلف الناس ، لأنه لم يكن لديه هوى ولا حمية ولا عصبية لمذهب ، من المذاهب ، أو عالم من العلماء ، فصفت غريزته ؛ عن أن تتكدر بشيءٍ من ذلك ، فلم يكن له مأربٌ ، ولا مقصدٌ إلَّا مجرد معرفة ما جاء عن الشارع ، فظفر بذلك بسهولة ، من غير مشقةٍ ، ولا تعب ، لأنه موجودٌ ؛ إما في كتاب الله _وهو بين أظهرنا في المصاحف الشريفة ، مفسر بتفاسير العلماء الموثوق بهم _ وإما في سنة رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ وهي أيضا موجودة ". "أدب الطلب" (1/36) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وأما الحديث الذي ذكره الشوكاني : " ..أعرف الناس ؛ أبصرهم بالحق " لا يصح عن المصطفى _صلوات الله وسلامه عليه _ ولكن معناه _أظنه_ لا غبار عليه . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*  أسباب التعصب:*
*  قال الشوكاني : " ..واعلم أن سبب الخروج عن دائرة الإنصاف ، والوقوع في موبقات التعصب ؛ كثيرة جداً ، فمنها :* 
*أولاً : النشوء في بلدٍ متمذهبٍ بمذهبٍ معينٍ :*
*ثم قال :" ...* *ومن تأمل الأمر كما ينبغي ؛ عرف أن كل قائم بحجة الله ، إذا بينها للناس كما أمره الله ؛ وصدع بالحق ، وضرب بالبدعة في وجه صاحبها ، وألقم المعتصب حجراً ، وأوضح له ما شرعه الله لعباده ، وأنه في تمسكه بمحض الرأي ، مع وجود البرهان الثالث عن صاحب الشرع  ؛ كخابط عشواءٍ ، وراكب العمياء ، فإن قبل منه ظفر بما وعده رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ من الأجر  ،في حديث : " لأن يهدى الله بك رجلاً..."  الحديث . وإن لم يقبل منه  ؛ كان قد فعل ما أوجب الله عليه ، وخلص نفسه من كتم العلم ؛ الذي أمره الله بإفشائه ، وخرج من ورطة ؛ أن يكون من الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من البينات والهدى ، ودفع الله عنه ما سولته له نفسه الأمارة من الظنون الكاذبة  ،والأوهام الباطلة ، وانتهى حاله ؛ إلى أن يكون كعبه الأعلى ، وقوله الأرفع ،ولم يزده ذلك إلَّا رفعة في الدنيا  والآخرة ، وحظاً عند عباد الله ، وظفراً بما وعد الله به عبادة المتقين ، وهم وإن أرادوا أن يضعوه بكثرة الأقاويل ، وتزوير المطاعن ، وتلفيق العيوب ، وتواعدوه بإيقاع المكروه به ، وإنزال الضرر عليه ، فذلك كله ينتهي إلى خلاف ما قدروه ، وعكس ما ظنوه ، وكانت العاقبة للمتقين  ، كما وعد به عبادة المؤمنين ، {ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله} .*

*  ثم ذكر قصة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _رحمه الله_ فقال : " .* *ذلك شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين بن تيمية أحمد بن عبد الحليم ، فإنه لما أبان للناس فساد الرأي ، وأرشدهم إلى التمسك بالدليل ، وصدع بما أمره الله به ، ولم يخف في الله لومة لائم ؛ قام عليه طوائف من المنتمين إلى العلم ، المنتحلين له من أهل المناصب وغيرهم ، فمازالوا يحاولون ، ويصاولون ، ويسعون به إلى الملوك ، ويعقدون له مجالس المناظرة ، ويفتون تارةً ؛ بسفك دمه ، وتارة باعتقاله ؛ فنشر الله من فوائده ، ما لم ينشر بعضه لأحد من معاصريه ، وترجمه أعداؤه فضلاً ، عن أصدقائه بتراجمٍ لم يتيسر لهم مثلها ، ولا ما يقارنها لأحدٍ  من الذين يتعصبون لهم  ، ويدأبون في نشر فضائلهم ،* *ويطرؤون في إطرائهم ، وجعل الله له من ارتفاع الصيت ؛وبعد الشهرة ؛ ما لم يكن لأحدٍ من أهل عصره ، حتى اختلف من جاء بعد عصره في شأنه ، واشتغلوا بأمره ، فعاداه قومٌ ، وخالفهم آخرون ، والكل معترفون بقدره ، معظمون له ، خاضعون لعلومه ، واشتهر هذا بينهم غاية الاشتهار ؛ حتى ذكره المترجمون لهم في تراجمهم ؛ فيقولون : وكان من المائلين إلى ابن تيمية ، أو المائلين عنه."*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* قال الشوكاني _رحمه الله_ :" وكنت أتصور في نفسي أن هؤلاء الذين يتعصبون عليَّ ، ويشغلون أنفسهم بذكري، والحطِّ عليَّ ؛ هم أحد رجلين : إما جاهلٌ ، لا يدري أنه جاهلٌ ، ولا يهتدي بالهداية ولا يعرف الصوابُ ، وهذا لا يعبأ الله به .
أو رجلٌ متميزٌ ؛ له حظٌ من علمٍ ، وحصة من فهم ، لكنه قد أعمى بصيرته : الحسد ،وذهب بإنصافه ؛ حب الجاه ، وهذا لا ينجع فيه الدواء ، ولا تنفع عنده المحاسنة ، ولا يؤثر فيه شئ...فمازلت على ذلك ؛وأنا أجد المنفعة بما يصنعونه ؛ أكثر من المضرة ، والمصلحة العائدة على ما أنا فيه بما هم فيه ؛ أكثر من المفسدة ". *

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الشوكاني يتحدى عتقاء التقليد..!!
   "..وإني أخبرك أيها الطالب عن نفسي ، وعن الحوادث الجارية بيني وبين أهل عصري ، ليزداد يقينك ، وتكون على بصيرة فيما أرشدتك إليه ، اعلم أني كنت عند شروعي في الطلب ، على الصفة التي ذكرتها لك سابقاً ، ثم كنت بعد التمكن من البحث عن الدليل ، والنظر في مجاميعه ، أذكر في مجالس شيوخي ، ومواقف تدريسهم ، وعند الاجتماع بأهل العلم ، ما قد عرفته من ذلك  ، لا سيما عند الكلام في شيءٍ من الرأي ، مخالف الدليل ، أو عند ورود قول عالم من أهل العلم ؛ قد تمسك بدليل ضعيف ، وترك الدليل القوي ، أو أخذ بدليل عام، وبعمل خاص ، أو بمطلقٍ ، وطرح المقيد ، أو بمجمل ولم يعرف المبين ، أو بمنسوخ ، ولم ينتبه للناسخ ، أو بأول ولم يعرف بآخر ، أو بمحض رأي ، ولم يبلغه أن في تلك المسألة دليلاً ؛ يتعين عليه العمل به ، فكنت إذا سمعت بشيء من هذا ، لا سيما في مواقف المتعصبين ، ومجامع الجامدين ؛ تكلمت بما بلغت إليه مقدرتي ، وأقل الأحوال أن أقول : استدل هذا بكذا ، وفلان المخالف له بكذا ، ودليل فلان أرجح لكذا ، فمازال أسراء التقليد يستنكرون ذلك ، ويستعظمونه ، لعدم الفهم به ، وقبول طبائعهم له ، حتى ولد ذلك في قلوبهم من العداوة والبغضاء ؛ ما الله به عليم " .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الشوكاني ....والمتاجرة بالدين..!!
قال الشوكاني : " ..فكثيراَ ما نرى الرجل ؛ يعتقد في نفسه اعتقاداً ، يوافق الحق ، ويطابق الصواب ، فإذا تكلم عند من يخالفه في ذلك، ويميل إلى شئ من البدعة ، فضلاً عن أن يكون من أهل الرئاسة  ،وممن بيده من الدنيا ، فضلا عن أن يكون من الملوك ، وافقه وساعده وسانده وعاضده ، وأقل الأحوال ؛ أن يكتم ما يعتقده من الحق ، ويغمط ما قد تبيَّن له من الصواب ، عند من لا يجوز منه ضرراً ، ولا يقدر منه نفعاً فكيف ممن عداه .
 وهذا في الحقيقة ؛ من تأثير الدنيا على الدين ، والعاجلة على الآجلة ، وهو لو أمعن نظره وتدبر ما وقع فيه ؛ لعلم أن ميله إلى هوى رجل أو رجلين أو ثلاثة أو أكثر ؛ ممن يجاملهم في ذلك المجلس ، ويكتم الحق مطابقة لهم ، واستجلاباً لمودتهم ، واستبقاءاً لما لديهم ، وفراراً من نفورهم  ، وهو من التقصير بجانب الحق ، والتعظيم لجانب الباطل ، فلولا أن هؤلاء النفر لديه ، أعظم من الرب سبحانه ، لما مال إلى هواهم ، وترك ما يعلم أنه مراد الله سبحانه ، ومطلبه من عباده .
 وكفاك بهذه الفاقرة العظيمة ، والداهية الجسيمة ، فإن رجلاً يكون عنده فردٌ من أفراد عباد الله ؛ أعظم قدراً من الله سبحانه ، ليس بعد تجرئه على الله شئٌ ، أرشدنا الله إلى الحق بحوله وطوله " .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قال الشوكاني _رحمه الله _ :" ومن جملة الأسباب التي يتسبب عنها ترك الإنصاف وكتم الحق وغمط الصواب ما يقع بي أهل العلم من الجدال والمراء فإن الرجل قد يكون له بصيرة وحسن إدراك ومعرفة بالحق ورغوب إليه فيخطئ في المناظرة ويحمله الهوى ومحبة الغلب وطلب الظهور على التصميم على مقاله وتصحيح خطأه وتقويم معوجه بالجدال والمراء
وهذه الذريعة الإبليسية والدسيسة الشيطانية قد وقع بها من وقع في مهاوي من التعصبات ومزالق من التعسفات عظيمة الخطر مخوفة العاقبة
وقد شاهدنا من هذا الجنس ما يقضى منه العجب فإن بعض من يسلك هذا المسلك قد يجاوز ذلك إلى الحلف بالإيمان على حقيقة ما قاله وصواب ما ذهب إليه وكثيرا منهم يعترف بعد أن تذهب عنه سورة الغضب وتزول عنه نزوة الشيطان بأنه فعل ذلك تعمدا مع علمه بأن الذي قاله غير صواب وقد وقع مع جماعة من السلف من هذا الجنس مالا يأتي عليه الحصر وصار ذلك مذاهب تروى وأقوال تحكى كما يعرف ذلك من يعرف " .

----------


## سعد العروى

الإنصاف من أجمل الأخلاق

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نعم أخي الفاضل ، ولكن أين أهله ؟ . لقد أمسوا قليل ، بل أقلَّ من القليل  ، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* نداءُ الشوكاني لأهل العلم**..........إيَّاكم والركونُ إليهم !!* 
"فيا من أَخذ الله عَلَيْهِ الْبَيَان ، وَعلمه السّنة وَالْقُرْآن ، إِذا تجزئت على رَبك بترك طاعاته ، وَطرح مَا أَمرك بِهِ ؛ فقف عِنْد هَذِه الْمعْصِيَة وَكفى بهَا ، وَقس مَا عَلمته كَالْعدمِ ، لَا عَلَيْك وَلَا لَك ، ودع الْمُجَاورَة لهَذِهِ الْمعْصِيَة، إِلَى مَا هُوَ أَشد مِنْهَا ، وأقبح من ترويج بدع المبتدعين ، والتحسين لَهَا ، وإيهامهم أَنهم على الْحق ، فإنَّك إِذا فعلت ذَلِك ؛ كَانَ علمك _ لَا علمت_ بلَاء على أهل تِلْكَ الْبدع ،بعد كَونه بلَاء عَلَيْك ؛ لأَنهم يَفْعَلُونَ تِلْكَ الْبدع ،على بَصِيرَة ويتشددون فِيهَا ،وَلَا تنجع فيهم بعد ذَلِك ، من موعظة واعظ ،وَلَا نصيحة نَاصح ، وَلَا إرشاد مرشد ، لاعتقادهم فِيك _لَا كثر الله فِي أهل الْعلم من أمثالك_ فَإنَّك عَالم مُحَقّق متقن ، قد عرفت عُلُوم الْكتاب وَالسّنة ،فَلم يكن فِي عُلَمَاء السوء ، شَرٌّ مِنْك ، وَلَا أَشد ضَرَرا على عباد الله " .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*"وقد جرت قاعدة أهل البدع ، في سابق الدهر ولاحقه ، بأنهم يفرحون بصدور الكلمة الواحدة عن عالم من العلماء، ويبالغون في إشهارها وإذاعتها فيما بينهم ، ويجعلونها حجةً لبدعتهم ، ويضربون بها وجه من أنكر عليهم ،كما تجده في كتب الروافض من الروايات لكلمات وقعت من علماء الإسلام ، فيما يتعلق بما شجر بين الصحابة_رضى الله عنهم_ وفي المناقب والمثالب ، فإنهم يطيرون عند ذلك فرحاً ، ويجعلونه من أعظم الذخائر والغنائم " ".*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الشوكاني ناصحاً أهل الهوي ..!
 "وكثيراً ما تجد الرجلين المنصفين من أهل العلم ؛ قد تباريا في مسألة ، وتعارضا في بحثٍ ، فبحث كل واحد منهما عن أدلة ما ذهب إليه ، فجاءا بالمتردية والنطيحة على علم منه ، بأن الحق في الجانب الآخر ، وأن ما جاء ؛ به لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ،وهذا نوع من التعصب دقيق جداً ، يقع فيه كثير من أهل الإنصاف ، ولا سيما إذا كان بمحضر من الناس ،وأنه لا يرجع المبطل إلى الحق ، إلَّا في أندر الأحوال ، وغالب وقوع هذا ، في مجالس الدرس ومجامع أهل العلم " .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*العلَّةُ الغائيةُ عند الرافضة ....يكشفها الشوكاني :*
*"وأما* تسرع هذه الطائفة إلى الكذب وإقدامهم عليه والتهاون بأمره ؛ فقد بلغ من سلفهم وخلفهم ، إلى حد الكذب على الله ، وعلى رسوله ، وعلى كتابه ، وعلى صالحي أمته ، ووقع منهم في ذلك ما يقشعر له الجلد ، وناهيك بقومٍ؛ بلغ الخذلان بغلاتهم إلى إنكار بعض كتاب الله ، وتحريف البعض الآخر ، وإنكار سنة رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ وجاوز ذلك جماعة من زناديقهم إلى اعتقاد الألوهية في ملوكهم ، بل في شيوخ بلدانهم ، ولا غرو!! فأصل هذا المظهر الرافضي ،مظهر إلحادٍ وزندقةٍ ، جعله من أراد كيداً للإسلام ، ستراً له ، فأظهر التشيع والمحبة لآل رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ استجذاباً لقلوب الناس ، لأن هذا أمرٌ يرغب فيه كل مسلمٍ ، وقصداً للتغرير عليهم ، ثم أظهر للناس : أنه لا يتم القيام بحق القرابة ؛ إلَّا بترك حق الصحابة ، ثم جاوز ذلك إلى إخراجهم _صانهم الله_ عن سبيل المؤمنين .

ومعظم ما يقصده بهذا : هو الطعن على الشريعة وإبطالها ؛ لأن الصحابة _رضي الله تعالى عنهم_ هم الذين رووا للمسلمين علم الشريعة ، من الكتاب والسنة ، فإذا تم لهذا الزنديق باطناً الرافضي ظاهراً ، القدح في الصحابة وتكفيرهم ، والحكم عليه بالردة ؛ بطلت الشريعة بأسرها ، لأن هؤلاء هم حملتها ، الراوون لها عن رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_
فهذا هو العلة الغائية لهم ، وجميع ما يتظاهرون به من التشيع  ؛ كذبٌ وزورٌ ، ومن لم يفهم هذا ؛ فهو حقيقٌ ، بأن يتهم نفسه ويلوم تقصيره  " "أدب  الطلب" (ص:56) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*  الشوكاني يحدِّثُك عن خبث الرافضة ، عليهم من الله اللَّعائن المتتالية :*"من ألقى مقاليد أمره إلى رافضي وإن كان حقيراً ؛ فإنه لا أمانة لرافضي قط على من يخالفه في مذهبه ، ويدين بغير الرفض ، بل يستحل ماله ودمه عند أدنى فرصةٍ تلوح له ؛لأنه عنده مباح الدم والمال ، وكل ما يظهره من المودة ؛فهو تقيةٌ يذهب أثره ، بمجرد إمكان الفرصة.وقد جربنا هذا تجريبا كثيراً ؛ فلم نجد رافضياً يخلص المودة لغير رافضي ، وإن آثره بجميع ما يملكه ، وكان له بمنزلة الخول ، وتودد إليه بكل ممكن ، ولم نجد في مذهب من المذاهب المبتدعة ولا غيرها ، ما نجده عند هؤلاء من العداوة لمن خالفهم ، ثم لم نجد عند أحد ما نجد عندهم من التجرئ على شتم الأعراض المحترمة ، فإنه يلعن أقبح اللعن ، ويسب أفظع السب ،كل من تجري بينه وبينه أدنى خصومةٍ ، وأحقر جدالٍ ، وأقل اختلافٍ ،ولعلَّ سبب هذا _والله أعلم_أنه لما تجرؤا على سب السلف الصالح ؛ هان عليهم سب من عداهم ولا جرم !فكل شديد ذنبٍ ، يهون ما دونه "  "أدب الطلب" (ص:95) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الرَّوافضُ .............وانتهاك المحارم !*" ..فقد جربناه وَجَربه من قبلنَا فَلم يَجدوا رجلاً رَافِضِيًّا يتنزه عَن شئ من مُحرمَات الدّين كَائِنا مَا كَانَ وَلَا تغتر بالظواهر فَإِن الرجل قد يتْرك الْمعْصِيَة فِي الْمَلأ وَيكون أعف النَّاس عَنْهَا فِي الظَّاهِر وَهُوَ إِذا أمكنته فرْصَة انتهزها انتهاز من لَا يخَاف نَارا وَلَا يَرْجُو جنَّة . 
 وَقد رَأَيْت من كَانَ مِنْهُم مُؤذنًا ملازما للجماعات فانكشف سَارِقا ، وَآخر كَانَ يؤم النَّاس فِي بعض مَسَاجِد صنعاء وَله سمت حسن وَهدى عَجِيب وملازمة للطاعة وَكنت أَكثر التَّعَجُّب مِنْهُم كَيفَ يكون مثله رَافِضِيًّا ثمَّ سَمِعت بعد ذَلِك عَنهُ بِأُمُور تقشعر لَهُ الْجُلُود وترجف مِنْهَا الْقُلُوب ، وكَانَ لي صديق يكثر المجالسة لي والوصول إِلَيّ وَفِيه رفض يسير وَهُوَ متنزه عَن كل مَحْظُور ثمَّ مَا زَالَ ذَلِك يزِيد بِهِ الْأَسْبَاب حَتَّى صَار يصنف فِي مثالب جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة ثمَّ صَار يمزق أَعْرَاض جمَاعَة من أَحيَاء أهل الْعلم والأموات ، وينسبهم إِلَى النصب بِمُجَرَّد كَونهم لَا يوافقونه على رفضه ثمَّ صَار يتَّصل بِهِ جمَاعَة وَيَأْخُذُونَ عَنهُ من الرَّفْض مَا لَا يتظاهر بِمثلِهِ أهل هَذِه الديار ، وَكنت أعرف مِنْهُ فِي مبادئ أمره صلابة وعفة قلت إِذا كَانَ وَلَا بُد من رَافِضِي عفيف فَهَذَا ثمَّ سَمِعت عَنهُ بفواقر نسْأَل الله السّتْر وَالسَّلَام". "أدب الطلب" (ص:99).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

ما بين دنس الرافضة ، وثبات العلماء في المحن الخاطفة ."وَلَقَد تَغَيَّرت بهجة هَذِه الْمَدِينَة الْعَظِيمَة وتكدرت مشاربها العلمية وَذهب رونق معارفها بِمَا يصنعه جمَاعَة الْمُقَصِّرِينَ المغيرين لفطرتهم السليمة بِمَا حدث من علم الروافض ودسائسهم الَّتِي هِيَ أضرّ على الْمُقَصِّرِينَ من السم الْقِتَال وأدوى على من لم تستحكم مَعْرفَته وترسخ فِي الْعُلُوم قدمه من الدَّاء العضال على كَثْرَة من فِيهَا من الْعلمَاء المنصفين والطلبة المتميزين الأذكياء الماهرين فَإِنَّهُ قل أَن يُوجد بِمَدِينَة من الْمَدَائِن مَا يُوجد الْآن فِي صنعاء من رُجُوع أهل الْعلم بهَا إِلَى مَا صَحَّ عَن الشَّارِع وَعدم تعويلهم على الرَّأْي وطرحهم للمذاهب عِنْد قيام الدَّلِيل الناهض
فَإِن هَذِه مزية وفضيلة لَا تكَاد تعرف فِي سَائِر الأقطار إِلَّا فِي الْفَرد الشاذ الْبَالِغ من الْعلم إِلَى منزلَة علية مَعَ مُرَاجعَته لفطرته وتفكره فِي طروء مَا طَرَأَ من الْمُغيرَات وتدبره لما قدمنَا ذكره من الْأَسْبَاب الْمُوجبَة للتعصب الحائلة بَين المتمذهبين وَبَين الْإِنْصَاف وَهَذَا النَّادِر الشاذ يُبَالغ فِي الكتم ويستكثر من المجانبة لما يَظُنّهُ الْحق مَخَافَة من وثوب المقلدة عَلَيْهِ وهتكهم لَهُ لأَنهم لَا يقنعون من الْعَالم وَإِن كَانَ فِي أَعلَى دَرَجَات الِاجْتِهَاد إِلَّا بِأَن يكون مثلهم مُقَلدًا بحتا مقتديا بالعالم الَّذِي يقلدونه هم وأسلافهم وَإِن كَانَ هَذَا الْعَالم الَّذِي يُرِيدُونَ مِنْهُ ذَلِك أغلا رُتْبَة وَأجل قدرا وَأكْثر علما من عالمهم الَّذِي يقلدونه كَمَا يجده من لَهُ اطلَاع على كثير من أَحْوَال النَّاس فَإِن فِي عُلَمَاء الْمذَاهب الْأَرْبَعَة من هُوَ أوسع علما وأعلا قدرا من أَمَامه الَّذِي ينتمي إِلَيْهِ وَيقف عِنْد رَأْيه ويقتدي بِمَا قَالَه فِي عِبَادَته ومعاملته وَفِي فَتَاوِيهِ وقضائه ويسرى ذَلِك إِلَى مصنفاته فيرجح فِيهَا مَا يرجحه إِمَامه وَإِن كَانَ دليلة ضَعِيفا أَو مَوْضُوعا أَو لَا دَلِيل بِيَدِهِ أصلا بل مُجَرّد مَحْض الرَّأْي وَيدْفَع من الْأَدِلَّة الْمُخَالفَة لَهُ مَا هُوَ أوضح من شمس النَّهَار تَارَة بالتأويل المتعسف وحينا بالزور الملفق مَعَ كَونه بمَكَان من الْعلم لَا يخفى عِنْده الصَّوَاب وَلَا يلتبس مَعَه الْحق وَلكنه يفعل ذَلِك مَخَافَة على نَفسه من تِلْكَ الطَّبَقَة المشومة أَو تَأْثِيرا لما قد ظفر بِهِ من الدُّنْيَا والجاه الَّذِي لَا يسْتَمر لَهُ إِلَّا بالموافقة لَهُم والسلوك فِيمَا يرضيهم وَقد يحملهُ على ذَلِك الْحِرْص على نفاق مُصَنفه بَينهم واشتهاره عِنْدهم وتداولهم لَهُ " "أدب الطلب"(ص:103) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

التصنيفُ والتأليفُ بين الحقيقةِ والتزيفِ..! "وَإِنَّمَا التصنيف الَّذِي يسْتَحق أَن يُقَال لَهُ تصنيفٌ ، والتأليف الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي لأهل الْعلم ، الَّذين أَخذ الله عَلَيْهِم بَيَانه ، وَأقَام لَهُم على وُجُوبه عَلَيْهِم برهانه ؛ هُوَ أَن ينصرُوا فِيهِ الْحق ، ويخذلوا بِهِ الْبَاطِل، ويهدموا بحججه أَرْكَان الْبدع ، ويقطعوا بِهِ حبائل التعصب ، ويوضحوا فِيهِ للنَّاس مَا نزل إِلَيْهِم من الْبَينَات وَالْهدى ، ويبالغوا فِي إرشاد الْعباد إِلَى الْإِنْصَاف ، ويحببوا إِلَى قُلُوبهم الْعَمَل بِالْكتاب السّنة ، وينفروهم من اتِّبَاع مَحْض الرَّأْي ، وزائف الْمقَال ، وكاسد الِاجْتِهَاد ، وَلَا يمنعهُم من ذَلِك ؛ مَا يخيله لَهُم الشَّيْطَان ويسوله ، من أَن هَذَا التصنيف لَا ينْفق عِنْد المقلدة ، أَو يكون سَببا لجلب فتْنَةٍ ، أَو نزُول مضرَّةٍ ، أَو ذهَاب جاهٍ أَو مَالٍ أَو رئاسةٍ ؛ فَإِن الله نَاصِر دينه ، ومتمم نوره ، وحافظ شَرعه ، ومؤيد من يُؤَيّدهُ ، وجاعل لأله الْحق ، ودعاة الشَّرْع ، والقائمين بِالْحجَّةِ ؛ سُلْطَاناً وأنصاراً ، وأتباعاً ، وَإِن كَانُوا فِي أَرضٍ ، قد انغمس أَهلهَا فِي موجات الْبدع ، وتكسعوا فِي متراكم الضلال" . "أدب الطلب"(ص :106) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*  تناقضُ المقلدين في علم الجرح والتعديل
* "الْمُوَافقَة فِي الْمَذْهَب حاملة على ترك التَّعَرُّض لموجبات الْجرْح وكتم الْأَسْبَاب الْمُقْتَضِيَة لذَلِك فَإِن وَقع التَّعَرُّض لشئ مِنْهَا نَادراً أَكثر المُصَنّف من التأويلات والمراوغات والتعسفات الْمُوجبَة لدفع كَون ذَلِك الْخَارِج خَارِجاًوَإِن كَانَ الْكَلَام على أَحْوَال المخالفات كَانَ الْأَمر بِالْعَكْسِ من ذَلِك فالفضائل مغموطة والرذائل منشورة من غير تَأْوِيل وَلَا إِحْسَان ظن ، وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ فالاهتمام فِي الْمُوَافق بِذكر المناقب دون المثالب وَفِي الْمُخَالف بِالْعَكْسِ من ذَلِك وَلَا أَقُول إِنَّهُم يتعمدون الْكَذِب ويكتمون الْحق فهم أَعلَى قدرا وَأَشد تورعا من ذَلِك وَلَكِن رسخ فِي قُلُوبهم حب مذاهبهم فَأحْسنُوا الظَّن بِأَهْلِهَا فتسبب عَن ذَلِك مَا ذكرنَا وَلم يشعروا بِأَن هَذَا الصَّنِيع من أَشد التعصب وأقبح الظُّلم بل ظنُّوا أَن ذَلِك من نصْرَة الدّين وَرفع منار المحقين وَوضع أَمر المبطلين غَفلَة مِنْهُم وتقليداً " . "أدب الطلب"(ص: 116) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"دع عَنْك مَا يَقع مَعَ الِاخْتِلَاف فِي الْمذَاهب والمعتقدات فَإِنَّهُ يبلغ الْأَمر إِلَى عَدَاوَة فَوق عَدَاوَة أهل الْملَل الْمُخْتَلفَة" "أدب الطلب"(ص :117) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"وَأما المباحث الْمُتَعَلّقَة بِالِاجْتِهَادِ والتقليد وَشرع من قبلنَا وَالْكَلَام على أَقْوَال أَصْحَابه فَهِيَ شَرْعِيَّة فَمَا انتهض عَلَيْهِ دَلِيل الشَّرْع مِنْهَا فَهُوَ حق وَمَا خَالفه فَبَاطِل،وَأما المباحث الْمُتَعَلّقَة بالترجيح فَإِن كَانَ الْمُرَجح مستفادا من الشَّرْع فَهُوَ شَرْعِي وَإِن كَانَ مستفادا من علم من الْعُلُوم الْمُدَوَّنَة فالاعتبار بذلك الْعلم فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ مدْخل فِي التَّرْجِيح كعلم اللُّغَة فَإِنَّهُ مَقْبُول وَإِن كَانَ لَا مدْخل لَهُ إِلَّا لمُجَرّد الدَّعْوَى كعلم الرَّأْي فَإِنَّهُ مَرْدُود .
وَإِذا تقرر هَذَا ظهر لَك مِنْهُ فَائِدَتَانِ :
الأولى إرشادك إِلَى أَن بعض مَا دون أهل الْأُصُول فِي الْكتب الْأُصُولِيَّة لَيْسَ من الْأُصُول فِي شَيْء بل هُوَ من علم الرَّأْي الَّذِي هُوَ عَن الشَّرْع وَمَا يتَوَصَّل إِلَيْهِ بِهِ من الْعُلُوم بمعزل.
الثَّانِيَة إرشادك إِلَى الْعُلُوم الَّتِي تستمد مِنْهَا الْمسَائِل الْمُدَوَّنَة فِي الْأُصُول لترجع إِلَيْهَا عِنْد النّظر فِي تِلْكَ الْمسَائِل حَتَّى تكون على بَصِيرَة ويصفو لَك هَذَا الْعلم ويخلص عَن مشوب الْكَذِب" (أدب الطلب" (ص:122)

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*طبقاتُ طلابِ الشريعة :
*الطبقةُ الأولى : وهم قومٌ تعلَّموا العلوم الشرعية ، وأتقنوها ،حتى وصلوا _في كلها أو بعضها_ إلى درجة النبوغ والاجتهاد ، وقصدوا بذلك ؛ الوصولُ إلى درجة الإمامة في الدين ، ويكونُون بها : مصنفين ، ومدرسين ، ومفتين ، ومجتهدين . 
الطبقة الثانية : وهم قومٌ تعلَّموا العلوم الشرعية ، ولكنَّهم  قصدوا بتعلمهم لها ؛ اتباع الشرع من خلال معرفة الأدلة الشرعية ، والوصول إلى درجة التقليد عن علمٍ ، وهم أقل في الرتبة عن أهل الطبقة الأولى .
الطبقة الثالثة : وهم قومٌ نالوا قسطاً من العلوم الشرعية ، لا من أجل النبوغ فيه ، والوصول إلى أعلى مراقيه ؛ ولكن ليكون لديهم فهمٌ في الدين ، وثقافةٌ قويةٌ في دينهم ، وذلك من خلال معرفة التحقق من الأدلةِ وصحةِ مدلولها .
الطبقة الرابعة : وأهلُ هذه الطبقة : هم قومٌ لديهم درايةٌ ببعض العلوم الشرعية ، وقد يكون ذلك بغرض الإلمام ببعض النواحي الشرعية ، ليجني من ورائها مصلحةٌ دينيةٌ أو دنيوية .
   "أدب الطلب" للشوكاني (1/162) بتصرف .
 ونستطيعُ تلخيصُ هذه الطبقات مع تنزيلها على الواقع كالتالي :
الأولي : العلماء المجتهدين . الثانية :الدعاة ، وطلاب العلم . الثالثة : المثقفون. الرابعة : من لهم مصلحةٌ دينيةٌ أو دنيوية (المنتفعون) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*"فاحرص أَيهَا الطَّالِب على أَن تكون من أهل الطَّبَقَة الأولى ، فَإنَّك إِذا ترقيت من الْبِدَايَة التصورية ، إِلَى الْعلَّة الغائية  ، الَّتِي هِيَ أول الْفِكر وَآخر الْعَمَل ، كنت فَرد الْعَالم ، وَوَاحِد الدَّهْر ، وقريع النَّاس ، وفخر الْعَصْر ، وَرَئِيس الْقرن ، وَأي شرفٍ يسامي شرفك  ، أَو فَخرٍ يداني فخرك  ، وَأَنت تَأْخُذ دينك عَن الله ، وَعَن رَسُوله_صلواتُ الله وسلامه عليه_، لَا تقلد فِي ذَلِك أحداً ، وَلَا تقتدي بقول رجلٍ ، وَلَا تقف عِنْد رَأْيٍّ ، وَلَا تخضع لغير الدَّلِيل ، وَلَا تعول على غير النَّقْد .*
*هَذِه وَالله رُتْبَة تسمو على السَّمَاء ، ومنزلة تتقاصر عِنْدهَا النُّجُوم ، فَكيف بك ! إِذا كنت مَعَ هَذِه المزية ؛ مرجعاً فِي دين الله ، ملْجأ لعباد الله ، مترجما لكتاب الله ، وَسنة رَسُول الله _صلوات الله وسلامه عليه_  ، يَدُوم لَك الْأجر ، وَيسْتَمر لَك النَّفْع ، وَيعود لَك الْخَيْر ، وَأَنت بَين أطباق الثرى ، وَفِي عداد الْمَوْتَى ، بعد مئتين من السنين " .
"أدب الطلب"(ص:130)

*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*"وَمَعَ هَذَا ؛ فَمن نظر فِي الْأَمر بِعَين البصيرة ، وتأمله حق التَّأَمُّل ؛وجد عَيْش من شغل نَفسه بِالطَّاعَةِ وفرغها للْعلم ، وَلم يلْتَفت إِلَى مَا تَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ الْحَاجة ، من أَمر دُنْيَاهُ ؛ تَجدهُ أرفه ، وحاله أقوم ، وسروره أتم ، وَتلك حِكْمَة الله الْبَالِغَة ، الَّتِي يتَبَيَّن عِنْدهَا أَنه لن يعدو الْمَرْء مَا قدر لَهُ ، وَلنْ يفوتهُ مَا كَانَ يُدْرِكهُ" . "أدب الطلب" (ص:132)*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* الْفَضَائِل مرّة الْأَوَائِل ، حلوة العواقب ، والرذائل حلوة الْأَوَائِل  ،مرّة العواقب.!*
"وَإِن لحسن النِّيَّة ، وإخلاص الْعَمَل ؛ تَأْثِيراً عَظِيماً ، فِي هَذَا الْمَعْنى ، فَمن تعكست عَلَيْهِ بعض أُمُوره من طلبة الْعلم ، أَو أكلف عَلَيْهِ مطالبه ، وتضايقت مقاصده ؛ فَليعلم أَنه بِذَنبِهِ أُصِيب  ، وبعدم إخلاصه عُوقِبَ ، أو أَنه أُصِيب بِشَيْءٍ من ذَلِك ؛ محنةً لَهُ ، وابتلاءاً واختباراً ، لينْظر كَيفَ صبره واحتماله ، ثمَّ يفِيض عَلَيْهِ بعد ذَلِك  ، من خَزَائِن الْخَيْر ، ومخازن العطايا ، مَا لم يكن بحسبان ، وَلَا يبلغ إِلَيْهِ تصَوره ، فليعض على الْعلم بناجذه ، ويشد عَلَيْهِ يَده ، ويشرح بِهِ صَدره ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا محَالة وَاصل إِلَى الْمنزل الَّذِي ذكرنَا ، نائل للمرتبة الَّتِي بَينا  .وَمَا أحسن مَا حَكَاهُ بعض أهل الْعلم ، عَن الْحَكِيم أفلاطون ، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ : " الْفَضَائِل مرّة الْأَوَائِل ، حلوة العواقب ، والرذائل حلوة الْأَوَائِل  ،مرّة العواقب " ."أدب الطلب" (ص:133).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

" وَإِذا انْضَمَّ لذَلِك الطَّالِب إِلَى هَذِه المرارة الْحَاصِلَة لَهُ بعزف النَّفس عَن شهواتها  ، مرَارَة أُخْرَى ، هِيَ اعواز الْحَال ، وضيق المكسب ، وحقارة الدخل ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا بُد أَن يجد من المرارة المتضاعفة ، مَا يعظم عِنْده موقعه ، لكنه يذهب عَنهُ قَلِيلاً قَلِيلاً " .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الشوكاني يحثُّ على ضرورة دراسة الفرق الإسلامية* 
 " ثمَّ يَنْبَغِي لَهُ بعد إتقان فن أصُول الْفِقْه ، وَإِن لم يكن قد فرغ من سَماع مطولاته ؛ أَن يشْتَغل بفن الْكَلَام الْمُسَمّى بـــ"أصول الدّين " وَيَأْخُذ من مؤلفات الأشعرية بِنَصِيب ، وَمن مؤلفات الْمُعْتَزلَة بِنَصِيب وَمن المؤلفات الماتردية بِنَصِيب ، وَمن مؤلفات المتوسطين بَين هَذِه الْفرق كالزيدية بِنَصِيب .
  فَإِنَّهُ إِذا فعل كل هَذَا ؛ عرف الاعتقادات كَمَا يَنْبَغِي ، وأنصف كل فرقة بالترجيح أَو التجريح ، على بَصِيرَة ، وقابل كل قَول بِالْقبُولِ أَو الرَّد على حَقِيقَة .
 وَإِيَّاك أَن يثنيك عَن الِاشْتِغَال بِهَذَا الْفَنّ مَا تسمعه من كَلِمَات بعض أهل الْعلم فِي التنفير عَنهُ والتزهيد فِيهِ والتقليل لفائدته فَإنَّك إِن عملت على ذَلِك وَقبلت مَا يُقَال فِي الْفَنّ قبل مَعْرفَته كنت مُقَلدًا فِيمَا لَا يدْرِي مَا هُوَ ..بل أعرفهُ حق مَعْرفَته ، وَأَنت بعد ذَلِك مفوض فَمَا تَقوله ،من مدحٍ أَو قدحٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُقَال لَك حِينَئِذٍ : أَنْت تمدح مَا لَا تعرفه ، أَو تقدح فِيمَا لَا تَدْرِي مَا هُوَ !" .(ص :145) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"من حق الْإِنْصَاف ولازم الِاجْتِهَاد ؛ أَن لَا يحسن الظَّن أَو يسيئه ، بفردٍ من أَفْرَاد أهل الْعلم ، على وَجهٍ ، يُوجب قبُول مَا جَاءَ بِهِ ، أَو رده ، من غير إِعْمَال فكرٍ ، وإمعان نظرٍ ، وكشفٍ وَبحثٍ ، فَإِن هَذَا شَأْن المقلدين ، وصنيع المتعصبين ، وَإِن غرته نَفسه ، بِأَنَّهُ من المنصفين " .(ص :154) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* "وَلَقَد وجدنَا لكثير من الْعُلُوم الَّتِي لَيست من علم الشَّرْع ؛ نفعاً عَظِيماً ، وَفَائِدَةً جليلةً ، فِي دفع المبطلين والمتعصبين ، وَأهل الرَّأْي البحت ، وَمن لَا اشْتِغَال لَهُ بِالدَّلِيلِ " ."أدب الطلب" (ص : 157) .*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* "وَأما الْعَالم الَّذِي لَا يعرف مَا يَقُولُونَ_أي بعض أصحاب العلوم الغير شرعية _ ؛ فغاية مَا يجْرِي بَينه وَبينهمْ ؛ خصامٌ وسبابٌ ومشاتمةٌ ، هُوَ يرميهم بالاشتغال بالعلوم الكفرية ، وَلَا يدْرِي مَا هِيَ تِلْكَ الْعُلُوم ، وهم يرمونه بالبلادة ، وَعدم الْفَهم وَالْجهل ، بِعلم الْعقل ،وَلَا يَدْرُونَ مَا لَدَيْهِ من علم الشَّرْع "." ص :158) .*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

العلمُ يرفعُ أهله .........ولكن ..!!"إِذا اشْتغل مشتغل مِنْهُم بِطَلَب الْعلم ، ونال مِنْهُ بعض النّيل ، وَقع فِي أُمُور مِنْهَا : الْعجب ، والزهو ، وَالْخُيَلَاء ؛ لِأَنَّهُ يرى نَفسه بعد أَن كَانَ فِي أوضع مَكَان ، وأخس رُتْبَة ، قَاعِداً فِي أعلا مَحلٍ ، وَأَرْفَع مَوضِعٍ ، فَإِن منزلَة الْعلم وَأَهله ، هِيَ الْمنزلَة الَّتِي لَا تساميها منزلَةٌ وَإِن علت ، وَلَا تساويها رُتْبَة وَإِن ارْتَفَعت .
 فَبَيْنَمَا ذَلِك الطَّالِب ، قَاعدٌ بَين أهل حرفته ، من أهل الحياكة ، أَو الْحجامَة ، أَو الجزارة ، أَو نحوهم ، فِي أخس بقْعَةٍ ، وَأعظم مهانةٍ ، إِذْ صَار بَين الْعلمَاء المتعلمين ، الَّذين هم فِي أعلا منَازِل الدُّنْيَا وَالدّين ".(ص :164) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

على من ينطبق هذا الوصف ؟.

"وَمن هَذِه الْحَيْثِيَّة ؛ تنازل منصب الْعلم ، وتهاون النَّاس بِهِ ؛ لأَنهم يرَوْنَ رجلاً ، قد لبس لِبَاس أهل الْعلم ،ـ وتزين بزيهم ، وَحضر مجَالِسهمْ ، ثمَّ ذهب إِلَى مجَالِس أهل الدُّنْيَا ، وَمن لَهُم قدرَة على إِيصَال أهل الْأَعْمَال الدُّنْيَوِيَّة إِلَيْهَا ، من وَزِير أَو أَمِير ، فتصاغر لَهُم ، وتذلل وتهاون وتحقر ، حَتَّى يصير فِي عداد خدمهم ، وَمن هُوَ فِي أَبْوَابهم ، ثمَّ أَعْطوهُ منصباً من المناصب ، فَعمل مَا يريدونه مِنْهُم  ، وَإِن خَالف الشَّرْع ، وَاعْتمد على مَا يرسمونه لَهُ ، وَإِن كَانَ طاغوتا بحتاً .
فيظن من لَا علم عِنْده بحقائق الْأُمُور ، أَن أهل الْعلم كلهم هَكَذَا ! ، وَأَنَّهُمْ ينسلخون من الْعلم إِذا ظفروا بِمنْصب من المناصب ،  ينسخلون هَذَا الانسلاخ  ، ويمسخون هَذَا المسخ ، وَيعود أَمرهم إِلَى هَذَا الْمعَاد ، فيزهد فِي الْعلم وَأَهله ، وتنفر عَنهُ نَفسه ، وتقل فِيهِ رغبته ، ويؤثر الْحَرْف الدُّنْيَوِيَّة عَلَيْهِ ؛ ليربح السَّلامَة من المهانة ، الَّتِي رَآهَا نازلة بِهَذَا المشؤوم ، الجالب على نَفسه وعَلى أهل الْعلم ، مَا جلب من الذل وَالصغَار" .(ص : 167).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الله المستعان

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*هل الشريعةُ قائمةٌ على المصالحِ والمفاسدِ ؟.*

" فَكل مَا وَقع من النّسخ ، والتخصيص ، وَالتَّقْيِيد فِي هَذِه الشَّرِيعَة المطهرة ؛ فسببه : جلب الْمصَالح ، أَو دفع الْمَفَاسِد ، فَإِن كل عَالم بِعلم أَن نسخ الحكم بِحكم آخر يُخَالِفهُ ؛ لم يكن إِلَّا لما فِي النَّاسِخ  ،من جلب مصلحَةٍ ، أَو دفع مفْسدَة زَائِدَةٍ ، على مَا فِي الأولى من النَّفْع وَالدَّفْع . وَهَكَذَا بالتقييد ،كَمَا وَقع فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى (غير أولى الضَّرَر) ، وَقَوله عز وَجل (من الْفجْر) وَنَحْو ذَلِك كثير جداً ".(ص:187) . 

 ثم قال : "لَا أُرِيد مَا قَدمته إِلَّا أَن مَا لم يرد فِيهِ نَصٌّ يَخُصُّهُ ، وَلَا اشْتَمَل عَلَيْهِ عُمُومٌ ، وَلَا تنَاوله إِطْلَاقٌ ؛ فَحقٌّ على الْعَالم المرشد للعباد ، الطَّالِب للحق ؛ أَن يستحضر ذَلِك ويرشد إِلَيْهِ ، ويهتم بِهِ وَيَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ ".(ص :189) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قال :" وقوله _صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم_: "إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَال بِالنِّيَّاتِ " ؛ فَإِن هَذَا اللَّفْظ الموجز والعبارة المختصرة ؛ صَالِحَةٌ للاستدلال بهَا على كل جُزْء من جزئيات الشَّرْع ، فَتدخل مَا حصلت فِيهِ النِّيَّة فِي عداد الْأَعْمَال المقبولة ، وَيخرج مَا لم تحصل فِيهِ النِّيَّة إِلَى حيّز الْأَعْمَال الْمَرْدُودَة ، وَتصير بهَا الْمُبَاحَات قربات وعبادات ، أقل أحوالها ؛ الإندراج تَحت حقائق المندوبات ،وَيبْطل كثير من الصُّور والحاكية ، لما هُوَ من الْعِبَادَات بِعقد النِّيَّة ، وَعدم وجودهَا لَا على الْوَجْه الْمُعْتَبر " .(ص: 191) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

" فَمن زعم أَن حرفاً من حُرُوف الْكتاب وَالسّنة ، لَا يُرَاد بِهِ الْمَعْنى الْحَقِيقِيّ ، والمدلول الْوَاضِح ؛ فقد زعم على الله وَرَسُوله زعماً يُخَالف اللَّفْظ الَّذِي جَاءَنَا عَنْهُمَا ، فَإِن كَانَ ذَلِك لمسوغ شَرْعِي= تتَوَقَّف عَلَيْهِ الصِّحَّة الشَّرْعِيَّة أَو الْعَقْلِيَّة ، الَّتِي يتَّفق الْعُقَلَاء عَلَيْهَا ، لَا مُجَرّد مَا يَدعِيهِ أهل الْمذَاهب والنحل على الْعقل ، مطابقاً لما قد حببه إِلَيْهِم التعصب ، فأدناه من عُقُولهمْ الْبعد عَن الْإِنْصَاف= فَلَا بَأْس بذلك  ، وَإِلَّا فدعوى التَّجَوُّز مردوده ،  مَضْرُوب بهَا فِي وَجه صَاحبهَا  " . (ص :192)

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"وَمن جملَة مَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ _أي :طالب الحق_ استحضاره ، أَن لَا يغتر بِمُجَرَّد الِاسْم دون النّظر فِي مَعَاني المسميات وحقائقها ، فقد يُسمى الشيء باسم شَرْعِي وَهُوَ لَيْسَ من الشَّرْع فِي شيء ، بل هُوَ طاغوت بحت ، وَذَلِكَ كَمَا يَقع من بعض من نَزعه عرق إِلَى مَا كَانَت عَلَيْهِ الْجَاهِلِيَّة ، من عدم تَوْرِيث الْإِنَاث ، فَإِنَّهُم يخرجُون أَمْوَالهم أَو أَكْثَرهَا أَو أحْسنهَا إِلَى الذُّكُور من أَوْلَادهم ، بِصُورَة الْهِبَة وَالنّذر وَالْوَصِيَّة أَو الْوَقْف ، فَيَأْتِي من لَا يبْحَث عَن الْحَقَائِق ، فَينزل ذَلِك منزلَة التَّصَرُّفَات الشَّرْعِيَّة ، اغْتِرَارًاً مِنْهُ بِأَن الشَّارِع سوغ للنَّاس الْهِبَة وَالنّذر وَالْوَصِيَّة ، غير ملتفتٍ إِلَى أَن هَذَا لم يكن لَهُ من ذَلِك إِلَّا مُجَرّد الِاسْم ، الَّذِي أحدثه فَاعله وَلَا اعْتِبَار بالأسماء بل الِاعْتِبَار بالمسميات "(ص :198) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"ومن رام أَن ينصر بَاطِلاً أَو يدْفع حَقًا ؛ فَهُوَ مركوس من غير فرق بَين رَئِيس ومرؤوس ، وَإِذا جَاءَ نهر الله بَطل نهر معقل ، وَعند عزائم الرَّحْمَن ينْدَفع كيد الشَّيْطَان " (ص :208) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*"وكلُّ من لَهُ فهمٌ ؛ لَا يغرب عَنهُ ، أَن الله تَعَالَى ، لم يتعبد عباده بِمُجَرَّد قَول عَالمٍ من الْعلمَاء ، أَنه قد* *أَفَادَهُ مَسْلَك تَخْرِيج المناط ، أَو تَنْقِيح المناط أَو الشّبَه ، أَو الدوران ، أَو نَحْو هَذَا الهذيان ، هَذَا على فرض أَنه لم يُوجد فِي الْكتاب وَالسّنة مَا يُخَالف هَذَا المسلك  ، الَّذِي لَا يسلكه المتورعون ، وَلَا يمشي عَلَيْهِ المتدينون ، فَكيف إِذا كَانَ الدَّلِيل الْمُخَالف لَهُ وَاضح الْمنَار ، ظَاهر الاشتهار،  قريب الديار ، لمن سَافر إِلَيْهِ من أهل الِاعْتِبَار* ".(ص :209) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"وَأعظم مَا أُصِيب بِهِ دين الْإِسْلَام من الدَّوَاهِي الْكِبَار ، والمفاسد الَّتِي لَا يُوقف لَهَا فِي الضَّرَر على مِقْدَار أَمْرَانِ :
تعدد الْمذَاهب ، والاعتقادات الْفَاسِدَة فِي بعض الْأَمْوَات ". (ص: 212) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"لَا حجَّة فِي أحد خَالف السّنة الثَّابِتَة عَن رَسُول الله _صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم_ كَائِناً من كَانَ قل عَددهمْ أَو كثر ؛ فَلَيْسَ لَهُم أَن يشرعوا للنَّاس غير مَا شَرعه الله ، بل يُحملون على الْخَطَأ وَعدم الْعِنَايَة بِأَمْر الشَّرْع ،والتساهل فِي أَمر الدّين " .(ص :216)

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"فَلَا كثر الله فِي أهل الْعلم من أَمْثَال من اسْتحْسنَ مُخَالفَة الشَّرْع من السّلف ، الَّذين صرتم تَقولُونَ عَلَيْهِم بِمَا لم يقولوه ،فَإِنَّهُ إِذا صَحَّ مَا تزعمونه ، من أَنه اسْتحْسنَ ذَلِك بعض السّلف ؛ فَلَا حجَّة فِي اسْتِحْسَان من اسْتحْسنَ مُخَالفَة الشَّرْع ، كَائِناً من كَانَ فَإِنَّهُ أول مُبْتَدعٍ ، ومخالف للشَّرْع ، وعاص لله وَلِرَسُولِهِ وللشريعة المطهرة ".( ص:217) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"فيا معشر المقلدة ! ؛ اسمعوا وعوا ، فَإِنَّكُم إِنَّمَا تتبعون ظنوناً خطرت لقومٍ . الْحجَّة من الله ، بِمَا فِي كِتَابه وَسنة نبيه قَائِمَة عَلَيْهِم ، كَمَا هِيَ قَائِمَة عَلَيْكُم ، وهم متعبدون بهَا كتعبدكم بهَا ، فَمَا لكم وَلَهُم  ، وماذا عَلَيْكُم من ظنونهم ؟!! ، فقد أَسْفر الصُّبْح لذِي عينين ، وارتفع مَا على قُلُوب قومٍ من الرين ، إِن بَقِي للهداية مجَال ، ولاستماع الصَّوَاب احْتِمَال ".(ص:211).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

من يُقصد بهذا الكلام : "..وَلكنه لم يغسل أدرانهم ،ويذيب بالكدورات الَّتِي كَانَت تشوب صافي إسْلَامهمْ ؛ إِلَّا السَّيْف ، وَهُوَ الحكم الْعدْل فِي من استحكمت عَلَيْهِ نزعات الشَّيْطَان الرَّجِيم ، وَلم تردعه قوارع آيَات الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم ". (ص:2018).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الشوكاني يتحدثُ عن الصوفية ..!!*"فقد كَانَ أول هَذَا الْأَمر ، يُطلق هَذَا الِاسْم ؛ على من بلغ فِي الزّهْد وَالْعِبَادَة إِلَى أعلا مبلغ ، وَمَشى على هدى الشَّرِيعَة المطهرة ، وَأعْرض عَن الدُّنْيَا ، وَصد عَن زينتها ، وَلم يغتر ببهجتها ، ثمَّ حدث أَقوام جعلُوا هَذَا الْأَمر طَرِيقاً إِلَى الدُّنْيَا ، ومدرجاً إِلَى التلاعب بِأَحْكَام الشَّرْع ، ومسلكاً إِلَى أَبْوَاب اللَّهْو والخلاعة ، ثمَّ جعلُوا لَهُم شَيخاً يعلمهُمْ كَيْفيَّة السلوك ، فَمنهمْ من يكون مقْصده صَالحاً وطريقته حَسَنَة ، فيلقن أَتْبَاعه كَلِمَاتٍ ، تباعدهم من الدُّنْيَا وتقربهم من الْآخِرَة ، وينقلهم من رُتْبَة إِلَى رُتْبَة على أعراف يتعارفوها ، وَلكنه لَا يَخْلُو غَالب ذَلِك من مُخَالفَة للشَّرْع ، وَخُرُوج عَن كثير من آدابه . وَالْخَيْر كل الْخَيْر فِي الْكتاب وَالسّنة فَمَا خرج عَن ذَلِك ؛فَلَا خير فِيهِ وَإِن جَاءَنَا أزهد النَّاس فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وأرغبهم فِي الْآخِرَة ، وأتقاهم الله تَعَالَى ، وأخشاهم لَهُ فِي الظَّاهِر ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا زهد لمن يمش على الْهدى النَّبَوِيّ ، وَلَا تقوى وَلَا خشيَة لمن لم يسْلك الصِّرَاط الْمُسْتَقيم ، فَإِن الْأُمُور لَا تكون طاعات بالتعب فِيهَا وَالنّصب ، وإيقاعها على أبلغ الْوُجُوه ؛ بل إِنَّمَا تكون طاعات خَالِصَة مَحْضَة مباركة نافعة ، بموافقة الشَّرْع ، وَالْمَشْي على الطَّرِيقَة المحمدية ،وَاعْتبر بالخوارج..!!؟". (ص:219).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"فَانْظُر كَيفَ كَانَت مجاهداتهم ، وعباداتهم ، وقيامهم اللَّيْل  ، وصيامهم النَّهَار _أي :الخوارج_ ؛ نقمةً عَلَيْهِم ، وبليةً ومحنةً لَهُم  ، لم تعد عَلَيْهِ بنفعٍ قطّ ، إِلَّا مَا أصيبوا بِهِ من الخسار والنكال والوبال ، فَكَانَت تِلْكَ الطَّاعَات الصورية  ،من صَلَاة وَصِيَام وتهجد وَقيام ، هِيَ نفس الْمعاصِي الْمُوجبَة للنار.
وَهَكَذَا ؛ كل من رام أَن يُطِيع الله على غير الْوَجْه الَّذِي شَرعه لِعِبَادِهِ ، وارتضاه لَهُم ؛ فَإِنَّهُ رُبمَا يلْحق بالخوارج بِجَامِعٍ وُقُوع مَا أطاعوا الله بِهِ ، على غير مَا شَرعه لَهُم ، فِي كِتَابه ، وعَلى لِسَان رَسُوله_صلى الله عليه وسلم_ .
وَإِنِّي أخْشَى أَن يكون من هَذَا الْقَبِيل ؛ مَا يَقع من كثير من المتصوفة ، من تِلْكَ الْأَقْوَال وَالْأَفْعَال ، التي لم ترد فِي الشَّرْع ، على صِفَاتٍ لم يَأْذَن الله بهَا ، مَعَ مُلَازمَة تِلْكَ الثِّيَاب الخشنة الدرنة ، وَالْقعُود فِي تِلْكَ المساطب القذرة ، وَمَا يَنْضَم إِلَى ذَلِك من ذَلِك الهيام ، والشطح وَالْأَحْوَال ، الَّتِي لَو كَانَ فِيهَا خيرٌ ؛ لكَانَتْ لرَسُول الله _صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم_ وَأَصْحَابه الَّذين هم خير الْقُرُون ".

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* "فَأَنا أحب لكل عليلٍ فِي الدّين ؛ أَن يتداوى بِهَذَا الدَّوَاء ، فيعكف على تِلَاوَة كتاب الله ، متدبراً لَهُ متفهماً لمعانيه ، باحثاً عَن مشكلاته ، سَائِلًا عَن معضلاته".*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

"فَإِن طَالب الرشد بِغَيْر الْأَسْبَاب الشَّرْعِيَّة ؛ لَا يَأْمَن على نَفسه بعد الْوُصُول إِلَى مَطْلُوبه ، من أَن يكون صنعه كصنع الْخَوَارِج ، فِي خسرانهم بِمَا ظنوه ربحاً ، ووقوعهم فِي الظلمَة وَقد كَانُوا يظنون أَنهم يلاقون صبحاً ، لأَنهم خالفوا الطَّرِيقَة الَّتِي أرشد الله إِلَيْهَا عباده ، وَأمرهمْ بسلوكها ". "ص:221).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وبهذا ؛ _ولله الحمد_ قد انتهيتُ من كتاب "أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب" للشوكاني .فالله أسأل أن يتقبله منِّي بقبولٍ حسنٍ ، وأن يوفقني وجميع طلاب الحق  ، وعلم الشرع ، إلى خير الدنيا والآخرة ، إنه على ما يشاء قدير ، وإنه نعم المولى ونعم النَّصير .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

للرفع.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> وبهذا ؛ _ولله الحمد_ قد انتهيتُ من كتاب "أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب" للشوكاني .فالله أسأل أن يتقبله منِّي بقبولٍ حسنٍ ، وأن يوفقني وجميع طلاب الحق  ، وعلم الشرع ، إلى خير الدنيا والآخرة ، إنه على ما يشاء قدير ، وإنه نعم المولى ونعم النَّصير .


تصويب: "إنه على كل شيءٍ قدير" بدل: "إنه على ما يشاء قدير".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم يا أستاذ بلحة

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وفيكم أخي الكريم.

----------

